# Are the UPN network feeds still available



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

...as FTA MPEG2 signals? Or did they convert to something else?
I can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## texasclaw (Oct 20, 2005)

You can find UPN Network stations at:

G4, 3947, Tp13 (WSJP Puerto Rico) and W7, 3880 Tp9, (KYES Anchorage, AK). Also 3934 V
tp 11 

(WZRB-TV UPN - Columbia) 
DVB 7441-3/4
? - 49 65535-1
52 E 
_____
WBIF (Mariana, FL)4040 H
tp 17 29120-7/8

Hope this helps.


----------



## ilovedbs (Aug 19, 2005)

I hope the UPN feeds remain active. I watch many shows on the UPN.


----------



## texasclaw (Oct 20, 2005)

I hope so too, because I watch quite a few myself. Including One on One, Second Time Around, Cuts, Girlfriends, Half and Half, Veronica Mars and Everyone Hates Chris. My local (Shreveport, LA) station is too weak for me to get here in Texarkana.

Hope you are able to get the ones I get. I have had Alaska for about a year and a half, with occasional signal loss, however with Columbia I have had about 6 months without any loss.


----------

